# vietnamese blue tree frog...... PICs



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi guys and girls some new pics of my vietnamese blue tree frogs....

with my camera...



















and with borrowed camera.....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

What's the scientific name for these?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

*rhacophorus dennysii */ *Polypedates dennysii* not sure as to why it comes under 2 names


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice pictures - I love mine and Andrew at Pollywog said that she is Rhacophorus dennysii - here she is!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

nice pics to! found out the differnce is that 1 gets to about 2 inch and the other gets bigger, not sure which is which but mine are the bigger of the 2


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

She is pretty large - not far off the size of my Whites. It sounds as if both are Rhacophorus dennysii. Was maybe going to look into breeding her in future if I can find a mate - don't spose you know if yours is male or female? and you live near Leigh-on-Sea in Essex ? :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

im only about 1.5 hours from essex so could be done, i know i deffinatley have 1 male as he never shuts up, think the second is female but not 100% anyone at pollywog know how to sex them?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cracking pics guys and some gorgeous looking frogs, too!


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

Stunning frogs!!


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

There so pretty. I want a couple of Red eyes. Im getting into frogs now


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

loveley frog mate can you get some pics of your red eyes please ide love to see em again
thanks
liam


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

This sp is the giant Vietnamese sp, not sure its been classified yet. R dennysii is the Viet blue, but this sp is either a giant sub sp's or a new one yet to be classified, thats the information i have on it, unless anyone knows different.:smile:


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow that is some frog. Clearly the colour and size are different - but the shape is quite similar.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

lovely frogs lovely little characters


----------

